# Seidelmann 25



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

In my never-ending quest looking for the right sailboat, I came across a 1984 Seidelmann in need of some work. Basically, the engine needed an overhaul. It was pulled six months ago, and the owner has failed to come up with the money to pay for the overhaul. I have extensive background in engine rebuilding (automotive and marine gas), so this particular project interested me.

I have searched past posts and found that Seidelmann doesn''t have the greatest reputation. That aside, the boat has good lines (in my opinion), is very beamy, looks like a racer, but lacks headroom. My question is, what can I resonably expext the resale value to be, and would a boat like this sell? BUC value is $7000 to $8100, but everything I''ve seen listed on the net (what little there is) is more like $5000 or less. I think the owner will let this go for 2k or less - basically what he owes. It also needs a new main and is due for a bottom job. The inside needs cleaning up and the rudder post is sloppy. While the price seems right, my long term plan is to eventually graduate to something larger, so I don''t want to get stuck with either a) a boat I sell for half what I have in it, or b) a boat very few people are interested in at all. Already have enough family heirlooms!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Patrick


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Given the condition the boat is probably worth maybe $2000 or so. Cleaned up, everything working and with a new mainsail the boats are probably worth $4000 or so. 

There is nothing less valuable than a very obsolete racer that was designed to plug a very poor loophole in a defunct rule. These are boats that really don''t make much sense as racers, cruisers or daysailors. You would be way farther ahead picking up non-race ready J-24 or Kirby 25 ($4K-5K) both of which are good sailing, reasonably well built little boats especially when compared to Seidelman. 

Jeff


----------



## rbh1515 (Jul 7, 2000)

When I was looking for a smaller sailboat 3 years ago I came across a nice looking Seidelmann 25. I agree it is a pretty boat, but after doing some research I found that it is not a good boat. It is very tender. I would look elsewhere unless you want to get stuck with it. Rob


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the reply, Jeff. Unless this guy is will to unload the boat for next to nothing, I''m moving on. 

Thanks again,

Patrick


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Patrick,

Unless you can go all the work yourself and don''t put too high a premium on your personal time, a boat needing lots of work, may not be a good buy even if it were free. You should carefully estimate the costs of repairs and replacements, then double the result and see how far below the known cost of ready-to-sail edition you are. Fix-up costs only go up as the surprises arrive.

Good luck whichever way you go...


----------



## ricekrgr (Jan 21, 2002)

I don''t understand why people have such a problem with the Seidelmanns. I have owned my 1979, 25 for 12 years with no serious problems. Yes, it is initially tender but firms up once heeled. Better yet, reef early.

Sailing this boat is like driving a sports car, it''s fun. We sail Lake Michigan and have been caught out in some pretty rough conditions and never have I felt the boat was not up to it.

The boat is built well and it is easy to do repairs as there is no liner. The problems I have had were my own doing (over tightening the rigging and some wet deck core) and easly repaired from below. 

It''s alot of boat for the money and we will have many good memories of time spent onboard as our 25 is now up for sale. We slso own a Morgan 33cca.

Bob


----------



## ricekrgr (Jan 21, 2002)

I don''t understand why people have such a problem with the Seidelmanns. I have owned my 1979, 25 for 12 years with no serious problems. Yes, it is initially tender but firms up once heeled. Better yet, reef early.

Sailing this boat is like driving a sports car, it''s fun. We sail Lake Michigan and have been caught out in some pretty rough conditions and never have I felt the boat was not up to it.

The boat is built well and it is easy to do repairs as there is no liner. The problems I have had were my own doing (over tightening the rigging and some wet deck core) and easly repaired from below. 

It''s alot of boat for the money and we will have many good memories of time spent onboard as our 25 is now up for sale. We slso own a Morgan 33cca.

Bob


----------



## tfhunt (Feb 28, 2009)

*Seidelmann 25 Improved Configuration*



rbh1515 said:


> When I was looking for a smaller sailboat 3 years ago I came across a nice looking Seidelmann 25. I agree it is a pretty boat, but after doing some research I found that it is not a good boat. It is very tender. I would look elsewhere unless you want to get stuck with it. Rob


Rob, I am with you all the way about the Tender attitude of the Seidelmann 25, however, I have reconfigure my boat (25s) from 281 sq ft to a balanced 432 sq ft. The sail set up is a 125 genoa 217 sq ft and a new main with a lowered boom (18") down. The current new main is at 215 sq ft. The rigging is standard basic and have modified tensions to accomodate the additional sail area. This craft is fully cockpit controlled for entire single handling with ease.
My current validation of performance as a race/cruise at this point, is very good. It is a nice performing cruiser with a comfortable deck for it's size. 
I have also built a tandem axle cradle trailer to transport and also for winter
storage. This is for a 2200 lb fin keel load. Actually trailers excellent. I am looking to accuire a 35ft plus craft for a larger family, however, this boat is a great learner for the basics. Tom


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Tfhunt-

Be aware that the posts you're replying to are over five years old and there's a very good chance that they're not even members of sailnet any longer. Please check dates before replying to a post. I'd also highly recommend that you read the *POST* in my signature. welcome to the asylum.


----------



## haydenhams (Jul 9, 2012)

I have come across a 1985 Seidelmann 25 that is without a rudder. I have been trying to locate the specs for the rudder but have not yet been able to find them. If anyone could point me in the right direction or provide the specs for me that would be most appreciated. Thank you!!

-Hayden


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I can't speak about them generally, but I did an overnight race on one a couple of years ago. Just before dawn after a stormy rocky night I notice our gear floating below in about a foot of water. The Captain said not to worry, the bilges back up when the boat heels (or something stupid like that). We finished the race and even with the extra water weight we were not dfl, only because several boats dropped out because of the weather.

While we didn't sink, I don't think I would want a boat like that.


----------



## tparoxtar (Jun 6, 2013)

haydenhams said:


> I have come across a 1985 Seidelmann 25 that is without a rudder. I have been trying to locate the specs for the rudder but have not yet been able to find them. If anyone could point me in the right direction or provide the specs for me that would be most appreciated. Thank you!!
> 
> -Hayden


Sailboat-data.com


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

thread dredge.


----------

